# internet beep bei winxp abstellen?



## mille (6. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen

Ichhabe mir gestern Windows xp raufgehaun und hab schon xmal geflucht, über dieses OS. Aber was solls. Dennoch nutze ich es. Mich haben beispielsweise die Sounds von MSN Messenger, ICQ und anderen Sachen gestört. ergo, habe ich sie gelöscht.... aber nichts da, nun habe ich immer wenn mir einer in einem dieser Programme schreibt einen internen Beep. Aber nicht nur da, auch wenn ich irgendwelche sachen bei windows anklicke, wo normalerweise Sound kommt, kommt der interne Beep. Im Soundschema habe ich schon "Keine Sounds" eingeschalten. Dennoch kommt das

Das stresst ganz schön, könnt ih rmir glauben . Also meine Frage. Habt ihr ein Plan wie ich diesen internen Beep ausschalte, ohne den stecker für den speaker vom board abzustöpseln? Schliesslich ist der bei der Graka durchaus noch pratksich - um zu hören das sie ...

MfG MillZ


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pornex _
> *Ich habe mir gestern Windows xp raufgehaun und hab schon xmal geflucht, über dieses OS. Aber was solls. Dennoch nutze ich es.*



Vielleicht ist Dein System nicht 100%ig mit XP kompatibel? Kann von XP - abgesehen von den MS-typischen macken, die wir ja nun schon in und auswendig kennen sollten - nur Gutes berichten. So schnell und zuverlässig wie XP war bei mir nicht mal Win2k  



> * Schliesslich ist der bei der Graka durchaus noch pratksich - um zu hören das sie ... *



...das sie was?

Hmm egal - wie sieht es denn aus: ist Deine Soundkarte denn überhaupt korrekt erkannt und installiert worden bei dem Update? Wenn nicht, dann kommen immer diese Beeps.
Eine Möglichkeit, Fehler-Beeps abzustellen, bieten die XP Powertoys von M$ - einfach mal bei denen im Downloadbereich suchen.


----------



## mille (8. Januar 2004)

das die Graka funktioniert, dann beept der Rechner  doch biem hochfahren.

Das das System vielleicht nicht kompatibel is kann sein, is ja nur ein PIII 450Mhz!

aber die Soundkarte !

kann Musik hören!


----------



## zeromancer (9. Januar 2004)

Ok, mehr fällt mir auf anhieb nicht ein, aber um zukünftige Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden:
Das Piepen beim Booten kommt nicht von der Grafikkarte, sondern vom Board (BIOS) selbst und kennzeichnet den sogenannten POST (Power On Self Test) - hierbei kann man durch verschiedene Pieptöne (mehrere hintereinander) auf Fehler beim Booten schließen, selbst wenn man kein Bild hat.


----------



## mille (9. Januar 2004)

welches  Beepen sagt denn was aus?

Das es vom Board kommt weiss ich ja, ich kenn allerdings nur das mehrfache beepen für die Graka - die dann nicht ....

... Welche varianten gibts denn noch? kann ja nicht schaden, das zu wissen 


mfg


----------



## zeromancer (9. Januar 2004)

Kommt drauf an...

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/sys/beep/index.htm


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Januar 2004)

Willkommen in der wunderbaren Welt von XP. Dieser Fehler ist mir selbst noch vie untergekommen. Und ich habe mehrere Kilometer XP Installationsleisten auf unendlich vielen PCs hinter mir.  

Schau mal ob das hilft:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Sound 
Schlüssel: Beep auf "No" ändern

Auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## mille (9. Januar 2004)

Ich habe das Beep auf NO gesetzt, leider habe ich das BEEPen immer noch. 
Ich dachte mit windows ME (more errors) hat microsoft den Vogel abgeschossen, aber wie ich das hier sehe, was hier alles installiert wird, was hier alles nicht geht wies soll (selbst Netzwerk).

Wenn ich mir hier alles angugge. Alles mit irgendwelchen Assistenten, Programmen und co, die mir hlefen sollen. Son Rotz!

Win 98 war das beste, hätte ich das mal nicht ersetzt ;(


wie auch immer, sonst noch wer eine Ahnung? Beept trotzdem ncoh, wenn mir jemand ne Nachricht schreibt,  jemand online kommt, oder sonst welche sachen passieren, die normalerweise Sounds abspielen....


hoffe noch auf andere Ideen.
Für alle anderen Antworten bedanke ich mich 

in diesem Sinne: BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Januar 2004)

Erfahrungswert:
Warezversionen von Windows XP machen nen Haufen Probleme, selber Rechner mit Original XP läuft ohne Probleme. Ich helfe oft bei einem Freund im Laden aus, und wenn sich Kunden mal die Originalversion genehmigen, nachdem wir freundlich auf die Vorteile hingewiesen haben .... fluchen sie nicht mehr so laut auf Windows XP.

In diesem Sinne:


----------



## mille (11. Januar 2004)

OK, überredet, aber auch eine andere Version, ich sag es mal so, enthält dennoch diese "kindersicherungen" und Assistenten, sowie die bunten Farben etc pp!

Das wirste mir doch nicht abstreiten wollen .

Man muss aber sagen, das alles in allem das dennoch ein gutes OS ist, aber ich werd umsteigen, demnächst *gäääähn* - wenn ich mal Lust haben sollte

asta


----------



## zeromancer (11. Januar 2004)

Ohne hier jetzt generell eine Lanze für Win XP brechen zu wollen:
Aber meiner Ansicht nach ist XP das stabilste und schnellste Windows, was es je gab - mit entsprechend passender Hardware. Leider sind eben einige Komponenten und Kombinationen nicht optimal geeignet, aber das war bei Windows schon immer so. Auch ein Win 2000 läuft nicht optimal ohne die "erlaubte" Hardware.
Vor allem bei XP muss man aber genau unterscheiden: die Home Edition oder die Professional Version. Die Unterschiede sind marginal, aber dennoch wichtig. Bunt sind sie beide, aber zum Glück lässt sich alles auch ohne Zusatztools wieder abschalten. Ein Anfänger (oder auch DAU) wird sich über die vielen Assistenten und Hilfeeinrichtungen freuen, ein Profi dagegen bei der Pro Version über die vielen bekannten Verwaltungsmöglichkeiten. Perfekt ist es bei weitem nicht, aber immer noch besser als Win 98 oder Win ME (wobei ich letzteres nur aus Erzählungen kenne).
Meiner Erfahrung nach hat immer jeder Fehler eine meist harmlose Ursache. Egal ob Tempoprobleme, Piepser, die nicht Piepsen sollen oder Festplatten, die auf einmal nicht mehr den Speichern anzeigen, den sie haben sollten. Ich denke, es ist nicht richtig, jedesmal das OS dafür verantwortlich zu machen.
Merke: der Fehler befindet sich meist zwischen Keyaboard und Stuhl


----------

